# Not covering poo and pooping outside the box



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I know there was recently another thread on this, but I can't seem to find it and after trying the advice I remember reading in it, things aren't better, so I thought maybe I'd try my own thread.

We have 5 cats. 2 are 9 (brother and sister, fixed), a 20 month old neutered male, a year old spayed female, and now an 11 month (approx) unspayed stray we took in in August. Everyone gets along, the 3 youngest play together a lot, most of them cuddle together in one arrangement or another, there doesn't really seem to be an obvious power struggle or anything. The males are incredibly laid back. They seem to welcome and enjoy all other cats and they've never sprayed or anything. The spayed female kitten is the jealous kind, however. She has pooped outside our bedroom door if it's shut and just after the dog had surgery and was the focus of attention for a couple of days, she pooped during the night on the foot of our mattress we'd set up on the floor to sleep next to him. .

Shortly after the unspayed girl showed up, I noticed poo not being covered in the box. I figured it was her because she had been on the streets and maybe didn't get the whole litter thing yet. Then, the poo next to the box started. I went and bought another huge litter box yesterday---so now there's 3 giant covered ones and a small covered one--4 boxes, 5 cats, and then new one is on the other side of the room. They were freshly cleaned last night and this morning, there was a poo next to one of the old boxes.

What to do? Should I swap the one that always gets pooed next to across the room with the new box and see if it's just the box? Now, I'm not even sure who is doing it, but my money is on one of the two little girls. Should I just make sure they get even more attention? Argh!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi there, sorry didnt see the earlier thread you mention, so not sure whether this is something you have tried - but what litter do you use?

one of my kittens took a dislike to all forms of gravelly type litters - so like the catsan type ones. she will only use the more natural wood type ones.

she didnt do the pooping outside the door etc, but she did start not covering the poo at first and then pooping next to the tray...we watched her and she flicked her feet a lot like she didnt like the litter on them...

so we changed the litter and she has been fine ever since! might be worth a try?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> Hi there, sorry didnt see the earlier thread you mention, so not sure whether this is something you have tried - but what litter do you use?
> 
> one of my kittens took a dislike to all forms of gravelly type litters - so like the catsan type ones. she will only use the more natural wood type ones.
> 
> ...


I guess it's worth trying. I use chick crumbs. Cheap, sweet smelling, great clumping, did I mention cheap? And smells good? Maybe a box filled with wood will do the trick, though.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

some cats dont like using trays with hoods


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

some of my cats dont cover,i dont see it as a problem though


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Perhaps it's the hood---I'll uncover one and see how that goes. I'd prefer that to switching or getting an additional litter if it will work.

I wouldn't mind the uncovered part but it does stink . And the poop on the floor right next to the very clean box is annoying. I've never had a cat not use the box and I will sheepishly admit when I've been very busy with school in the past, I've let it go for a bit. They still climbed around over the clumps to use the box religiously. This is my first experience of a cat deliberately not using the box.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> I guess it's worth trying. I use chick crumbs. Cheap, sweet smelling, great clumping, did I mention cheap? And smells good? Maybe a box filled with wood will do the trick, though.


Hi there, can I ask where you get your chick crumbs from? I was looking to switch to this as at the moment I am having to use the Catsan stuff which is very expensive for little bags!

What kind of consistency is it?

Thanks!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> Hi there, can I ask where you get your chick crumbs from? I was looking to switch to this as at the moment I am having to use the Catsan stuff which is very expensive for little bags!
> 
> What kind of consistency is it?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm in the US, so I'm sorry I can't be of any help to you. The brand is Blue Seal, if that's any help, and it's called Layer Feed over here. I don't know ifyou can fidn the same thing across the pond, but I pay $11USD for 50lbs.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> I'm in the US, so I'm sorry I can't be of any help to you. The brand is Blue Seal, if that's any help, and it's called Layer Feed over here. I don't know ifyou can fidn the same thing across the pond, but I pay $11USD for 50lbs.


Whoops! Yep just realised you were not in UK!  Thanks anyway  Will have a look around online.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

try here - VAT FREE 20kg Farmgate Chick Crumbs

ooo - just noticed where you are - I'm in Surrey too! Where abouts in Surrey are you?


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

spid said:


> try here - VAT FREE 20kg Farmgate Chick Crumbs
> 
> ooo - just noticed where you are - I'm in Surrey too! Where abouts in Surrey are you?


yes that looks good - might give that a try...is it like pellets? or is it small bits? one of my kitties is very particular about the texture of her litter


----------

